# Classical composer in Helena Blavatsky entourage?? anyone, i have an anecdote pls?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i swear to god that my allegation, the statement im gona make is reality, nothing more, no polishing the stone, once during day time 5 or 6 year ago i was walking by during day time not on drugs sober has a mormon could be cliché (ned flander, the simpson), i was that clean, so, i continue this short anectdote, i was walking Masson street in me city montreal and whitness & testify underv god or i go to hell, therefore, bare whit me...ok i know it's crazy but i saw Helena Blavatsky spectre during days time she look 1930 in fashion , a distinguished old lady, whit a typical black clothe i kid you not.

I was like oh.. hell did i seen what i just seen but she dead since a long time or in limbo or somewhere else do you beleive in multivers= multiple universe in other world dimension collide,asral portal traveler, occulitic stuff come alive, this experience startled me & baffled me until this day...

So is she a good person in a general sense or wicked?, idont kow mutch about theosophy bare whit me again..

So among classical composer who where her pal, friends whatever, is she on the darkside or goodside...i dont know, please what your cue on this?

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

In a word, Scriabin.

My opinion of theosophy is not so great.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

in case you have a similar vision of Mary Baker Eddy, the founder of Christian Science, Prokofiev was a sometime follower of the movement.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

John Cage was a Buddhist.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another character from those days is Georges Ivanovich Gurdjieff, described as "a mystic, philosopher, spiritual teacher, and composer." His Wiki entry is fascinating. Amazon carries quite a few recordings of his music. "Man lives his life in sleep, and in sleep he dies."


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Why is it that people never have visions of historical figures worth talking to? I wouldn't mind running into Mozart's apparition, but it always seems to be cranks or generic 'victorian'-looking types. Why are these ghosts never wearing a velour jumpsuit?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Blavatsky was a controversial figure but a serious writer. Theosophy was an attempt to bring science and Eastern philosophy together and was hugely influential during the latter part of the 19th century. It was a worldwide movement, and her writings were widely read. The great spiritual teacher Krishnamurti was discovered by the Theosophists in India at the turn of the century but eventually broke away from their teachings, all religions, and all belief systems. Mahler, Sibelius, Holst, Cyril Scott and others explored their teachings and were influenced by them. Gustav Holst The Planets was based on the Theosophical interest in Astrology, particularly the writings of Victorian astrologer Alan Leo, also a Theosophist. No Theosophy... most likely no Holst The Planets.

Here's the Krishnamuti documentary that discusses Blavatsky and the origins of the Theosophical Society:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of the people I would most like to talk to and hear him tell me his life story is Lorenzo Da Ponte, Mozart's ace librettist. He led about as many lives as is possible for a mortal man.....

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorenzo_Da_Ponte


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> One of the people I would most like to talk to and hear him tell me his life story is Lorenzo Da Ponte, Mozart's ace librettist. He led about as many lives as is possible for a mortal man.....


You can read his memoirs translated from the Italian by Elisabeth Abbott with a preface by Charles Rosen. If you want a closer approximation to the truth in some matters there is the superb biography, "Lorenzo Da Ponte: The Life and Times of Mozart's Librettist," by Sheila Hodges.

I shall speak of things...so singular in their oddity as in some manner to instruct, or at least entertain, without wearying.
~Lorenzo Da Ponte


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Blavatsky was a deceiver and Krishnamurti the victom of the empty desires of the happy few ,hungerin for some meaningful (spiritual)purpose in life.The so called "world teacher" who deceived his disciples by having a sexual relation with the wife of one of his close friends for over 20 years.Teaching that it was good to be a celibate !
If you are interested read this book.










This messiah who lead the life a rich man,hand made clothes,expensive holidays and claiming that he was protected by a higher power.I could say more but I think that it is better to read the book .

You might be also interested in this book written by the daughter of the woman Krishnamurty had a sexual relation with.That book too sets the record straight .


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

This book is also worth reading,you can read it in PDF,be aware !

http://www.thezensite.com/non_Zen/Stripping_the_Gurus.pdf

The chapter: Krinsh is about Krishnamurti.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> Why is it that people never have visions of historical figures worth talking to? I wouldn't mind running into Mozart's apparition, but it always seems to be cranks or generic 'victorian'-looking types. Why are these ghosts never wearing a velour jumpsuit?


I thought I saw an apparition once (aged about 16) but I was very, very drunk at the time and it turned out to be part of a wall on which the moon was shining.

Since then I have been inclined to scepticism regarding manifestations from the "beyond".


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Dr Johnson said:


> I thought I saw an apparition once (aged about 16) but I was very, very drunk at the time and it turned out to be part of a wall on which the moon was shining.
> 
> Since then I have been inclined to scepticism regarding manifestations from the "beyond".


So you no longer believe in the _spirit_ world?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> So you no longer believe in the _spirit_ world?


I rarely drink distilled liquor these days.

It is also possible that, on the occasion in question, I had smoked what, in some quarters, is known as a "joint".

But I am not sure because my memory is not what it was.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

There is mercy after all !


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

My love is a Theosophist 
And reads the Ramayana; 
Her luncheon is a pot of tea, 
Her breakfast a banana. 
She says that matter tends to clog 
The spirit-force behind it. 
My love is a Theosophist, 
And very tough I find it. 

My love is a Theosophist 
And wears no combinations; 
She says they get her thought-urge weak 
And lower her vibrations. 
She tells me flannel next the skin 
Impedes the astral motions. 
My love is a Theosophist, 
And has the strangest notions. 

My love is a Theosophist, 
And few things I deplore as 
Sincerely as the thoughtless way 
She crabs her neighbours' auras. 
She sensed Miss Hope's as bilious green, 
And got some quack to vet it. 
My love is a Theosophist, 
And many folk regret it. 

My love is a Theosophist, 
And though distinctly stouter 
She moves on a more mental plane 
Than do the folks about her. 
She moved into a potted plant 
Last week at Mrs Reece's. 
My love is a Theosophist, 
So I picked up the pieces. 

My love is a Theosophist, 
And has an intimation 
That she was Florence Nightingale 
In her last incarnation. 
She senses me as Titus Oates, 
More Ape-man than Apollo, 
My love is a Theosophist, 
And difficult to follow. 

My love is a Theosophist, 
And does not seem to worry 
If they forget to send the fish 
Or fail to cook the curry. 
As my potatoes grow more burnt 
Her temper grows the sweeter. 
My love is a Theosophist, 
And lives on Veeta Weeta. 

My love is a Theosophist-- 
Or, rather, is no longer; 
For, though her Ego-urge was strong, 
The Cosmic Will was stronger. 
While moving on the Higher Plane 
She moved into a lorry. 
My love was a Theosophist, 
And really I'm not sorry.

by Patrick Barrington


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> So is she a good person in a general sense or wicked?, idont kow mutch about theosophy bare whit me again..


I read her writings on the Bible. She makes some bold statements. The problem is, her sources were spirit guides; she would look at a wall as if she were reading something, then write it down. It's pretty hard to cite someone as a reference whose library is lodged in the ether.


----------

